# 4 Monitore anschließen



## Paul-123 (23. Juni 2014)

*4 Monitore anschließen*

Hallo,

da ich mir kürzlich 2 neue Monitore gekauft habe um meine alten zu ersetzen bin ich jetzt auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich doch alle 4 Monitore gleichzeitig nutzen könnte.
Ich hab eine AMD Radeon R9 290x OC  mit 2xDVI, 1xHDMI und 1xDisplayPort und meine Bildschirme entsprechend mit passiven Adaptern an die Ausgänge angeschlossen und die Bildschirme im 2x2 Raster aufgebaut.
Allerdings darf ich im Catalyst Control Center nur maximal 3 Bildschirme gleichzeitig aktiviert haben 
Ich hab auch schon versucht die oberen beiden als Eyfinitygruppe zu definieren aber das hat leider auch nicht funktioniert :/
Ich hab zwischen den Bildschirmen gewechselt also funktionieren tun alle.

Ich will die Monitore komplett unabhängig voneinander nutzen und nur auf dem unteren linken spielen.

Ich hab noch eine alte Radeon HD5670 rumliegen, kann ich die vll zusätzlich noch in meinen PC einbauen um die zusätzlichen Bildschirme zu betreiben?
Wie gesagt alle bis auf einer müssen keine Leistung bringen da dort nur Browser, TS, Skype, etc. laufen sollen.

Ich hab auch mal was gelesen von einem USB-Adapter um einen Bildschirm anzuschließen. Könnte das gehen?

Weiß da jemand Bescheid und/oder hat schon Erfahrung mit sowas gemacht?

Liebe Grüße,
Paul


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Monitore anschließen*

so einfach gehts dann doch nicht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/88755-4-monitore-eyefinity-mit-single-graka-moeglich.html

d.h. 3 sollte gehen (dritter aber nur über Displayport), 4 soll nur über aktive Adapter oder spez. Grakas gehen....

EDIT:
vlt hilft auch http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/MultimonitorFAQ.aspx


----------



## Paul-123 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Monitore anschließen*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Laut How Do I Connect Three or More Displays to an AMD Radeon sollten aber 4 Bildschirme ohne zusätzlichen Aufwand funktionieren oder versteh ich das was falsch?

Ich versuch mal meine alte HD5670 einzubauen und schau ob das funktioniert, ist ja kein großer aufwand 

Ich berichte dann, obs geklappt hat

EDIT:
Sorry habs jetzt erst verstanden: Ich brauch für den Bildschirm am DP einen aktiven Adapter

EDIT2:
Also sollte ich 
http://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-Activ...ords=display+port+to+dvi+aktiv#productDetails
statt
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BI3YEQO/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
(Hab ich im Moment) benutzen?


----------



## DOcean (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Monitore anschließen*

er sollte aktiv/active im Namen haben und bei den Bewertungen sollte beistehen das der Adapter geht, dann sollte alles klappen


----------



## Paul-123 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: 4 Monitore anschließen*



DOcean schrieb:


> er sollte aktiv/active im Namen haben und bei den Bewertungen sollte beistehen das der Adapter geht, dann sollte alles klappen


 
Bei dem den ich gepostet hab steht das dabei und zusätzlich steht auch noch Eyefinity Support für mehr als 3 Monitore drauf also sollte was werden wenn nicht geht er direkt einfach wieder zurück   Danke


----------

